# Beaver price



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone is expecting to get for coyotes coming up here in the spring. I brought 2 beaver to my fur buyer two weeks ago and I got 16 together. Is this price average for ND as of now and is that what I should expect coming up in the next month or so?


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the fur buyer got a deal,because I sold my spring beaver for an average of $25 up at nafa.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

saying you sold a beaver isnt specific enough was it green, streched and dried or in the round? how big were they? you need specifics to judge prices


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

Duck Commander said:


> I was wondering what everyone is expecting to get for coyotes coming up here in the spring. I brought 2 beaver to my fur buyer two weeks ago and I got 16 together. Is this price average for ND as of now and is that what I should expect coming up in the next month or so?


Depends how the furs looked, if they were prime or young for example.


----------

